# Iowa get together



## smokebuzz (May 27, 2008)

Spent some time with WD this weekend and we came up with the brainy'act idea to try to get a gathering going somewhere here in Iowa. 

Anyone have any ideas for date and location to where its not too far away on avereage for folks. We was thinken some time in July around a camp grounds.  Lets hear some ideas.


----------



## master_dman (May 27, 2008)

I could offer up my cabin on the Missouri river in Onawa...  Got plenty of room for tents/trailers.. even two bathrooms for the women folk who can't pee outside.


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 27, 2008)

The "when" part doesn't make an awful lot of difference to me...I can make the time be available for a get together.

As for the "where" part....all the good lakes/campsites seem to be in the central part of the state.....i.e.  Saylorville....Red Rock......Rathbun....Clear Lake.  

I think Rathbun would be getting pretty far away for most of us.....even Red Rock is a good haul for Tip and the other Northern Iowegians.  I guess I don't really have a favorite place to go for it.....I'm pretty open to any ideas and would be willing to travel a bit also.

L8r,
Eric


----------



## smokebuzz (May 27, 2008)

I was thinking of Saylorville,Big creek or Little Wall lake. And yes we need to keep it centraly located, we have many to the north,

And this isn't limited to Iowa folks, anyone up for a drive with 4$ gas?


----------



## teeotee (May 27, 2008)

Any of these locations would work good. We talking about one day get together or maybe spread it out over a weekend ?


----------



## sumosmoke (May 27, 2008)

If it weren't for the gas prices and airfare $ going up so dang high, I'd seriously consider coming out there to q with you Iowa folk. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good idea Buzz and d88de!


----------



## walking dude (May 27, 2008)

as buzz was saying.........i am game........we was talking maybe lil wall lake........its more north then central, but we was taking into consideration tip, him being almost in minnie-soda........but big creek, saylorville werks too, if he doesn't mind that drive...........but yeah.........if would be a overniter...........type thing..........fri. sat. sunday, or just sat. sunday, werks for us.........depends on momma;s werk schedule...........

any of you folks going to the pork fest here in des moines, in a couple weeks?


----------



## daboys (May 27, 2008)

How did I miss this post last night. Count me in. Little Wall, Clear Lake, both sound good. This would be fun to be able to meet all the Iowegians on here. Dates, doesn't matter to me, just not over the 4th.


----------



## daboys (May 27, 2008)

When is the pork fest and where abouts in DM? Havn't heard anything about it.


----------



## walking dude (May 27, 2008)

its the Pork Expo...........fairgrounds.........weekend after next i think

i believe they have a rib competition........SmokeBuzz knows more about it..........he should be around here later, with more info


----------



## walking dude (May 27, 2008)

Great Pork BarbeQlossal June 6-7 at the Iowa State Fair grounds in Des Moines


http://www.pork.org/bbqlossal/Default.aspx


----------



## daboys (May 27, 2008)

Thanks WD. Taking that Fri off so might have to wonder down that way. Be kinda neat to see how the big boys do it.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 27, 2008)

yup, thats it. i'll be there.


----------



## glenncoco (May 27, 2008)

The BBQlossal. Good competition. I have been a judge the past 3 years in a row. Don't think I'll be able to make it this year though.


----------



## dmack (May 28, 2008)

I would like to join in as well. I really like the central Iowa idea since that is where I live. I also would like to make it to the event at the fairgrounds on June 6-7.Maybe we could arrange to meet out there. By the way my Masterbuilt propane is on order so I will be officially a smoker very soon.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 28, 2008)

Doug, i'm over in Nevada, maybe we can get together at the Expo and do some planning, Dudes come'n with me also


----------



## walking dude (May 28, 2008)

daboys, from over in fort dodge, was also talking about going to it also.......


----------



## smokebuzz (May 28, 2008)

Cool, lets get some plans lined out for the Expo, and we can talk about a cook out there.


----------



## dmack (May 28, 2008)

Yeah that sounds good. Send me a pm and we can work it out.

dmack


----------



## travcoman45 (May 28, 2008)

Clear Lake would be great but an awful long drive fer yall.  Little Wall would be fine er Saylorville could work too.  Would have ta be either a Sat or Sat, Sun (early on sunday, it's 3 hours from here) could be a possibility too.  I'll be as flexible as I can (yall remember, I got artheritis though, so I don't bend to fer without screamin!), so just let me know.


----------



## daboys (May 28, 2008)

I'm with Tip. I'm flexible. I'll just fire up the geezer glide and meet ya wherever. Always up for a good ride. When is everyone going to be at the fairgrounds next weekend? 6th? 7th? Fri we could be there in the morn and Sat maybe in the aft.


----------



## walking dude (May 28, 2008)

have to be a sat. for me


----------



## travcoman45 (May 29, 2008)

Momma says ifin yall want it at little wall we could bring the motorhome on a friday and the weekend.  Yall decide, Ifin saylorville, we'd have ta bring her bug car, ooooiiiee the pain of it all!  Just let us know what works.


----------



## walking dude (May 29, 2008)

tip, i think we was going to shoot for a overniter, but i suspect some won't be able to do one of those.........


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 29, 2008)

Crap....that means I'll have to buy/borrow a tent......ain't no way I'm missin' out on a night of beer around a campfire with y'all........heh


----------



## desertlites (May 29, 2008)

Crap....that means I'll have to buy/borrow a tent------ever sleep under the stars? and ya those new domes are like the price of a 18 pack.


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 29, 2008)

Under the stars around here means waking up to a soggy sleeping bag.....we have that new fangled thing around here called "humidity".....which becomes "dew" overnight .......maybe you've heard of it??.......


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yall just don't pick the weekend of July 19th cause I gotta cook at the Loyal Order of Moose BBQ.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 4, 2008)

we'er gonna talk this weekend and tour saylorville and come up with some options to tose around


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 4, 2008)

July 19th it is!!...........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















just kidding....


----------



## walking dude (Jun 8, 2008)

Okay.......buzz and i went and checked on campsites, and found a perfect site.........Cherry Glen camgrounds, at Saylorville. East side. Saylorville is just north of Des Moines, little west of I-35, and a little north of I-80

But we need firm commentments, and a small 20 deposit, to assure buzz doesn't get hosed on using his credit card to reserve campsites.

So the deal is, one RV and one tent, or 2 tents per site. Sites are 18.00 nite, so if you are in a shared site, will cost you only 9.00 a nite. Full electric at each site. With a showers and bathrooms a couple steps away.

We need to get on this quick folks. Cause with some campsites being flooded, they are moving to the unflooded ones, and even if the water goes down, no guarantee they will be oped that weekend.

Oh, i guess i better mention the weekend. The weekend of July 25, 26 and 27th. This is Friday, Sat. and Sunday. Buzz and i will probably be there thursday nite. 

Tip has said he will be there Friday noon. Eric, sat, maybe friday. I need to know who else is considering going.

As a added bonus, there MAY be a magazine Chef/camer crew, to compete with us backyard boys. Thats not confirmed yet, but real close.
Our get together will be in a new Startup Magizine, called,Inspired about Des Moines. Any one who would like a copy of the premier issue, we would be happy to send one their way.

SO YOU IOWA BOYS, and even eastern neb./minni-soda guys and gals, lets party up. 

Also, if you just want to come saturday, and hang out, more than welcome. There is a gazebo/shelter there, we hope to commandeer. If not, plenty of space where we HOPE to get these sites. 

BUT WE NEED TO KNOW HOW MANY TO RESERVE FOLKS. so please, don't wait, cause even tho, its over a month away, these sites won't last long.
There are about 6 sites open that are next to each other, we hope to get. Come heck or high water, buzz and i will be doing this. Like I said, has confirmed, so has Eric. 

ANY OTHERS?

We will discuss menus and other stuff as the date gets closer.

IF THIS CHEF DOES COME, this article will be a smf related article, so lets show this wannabe smoker (heheh j/king), that smf and iowa backyard smokers can kick his ***.

reply here, or email via my profile.


----------



## daboys (Jun 8, 2008)

WD, maybe my eyes can't focus today, but I can't see where this campground is at. I've read this thing 3 times and still can't see it. Am I missin something? That Sat I think might work for me.


----------



## walking dude (Jun 8, 2008)

crap, my bad.  

Cherry Glen campground at Saylorville lake. East side

Sat. for a drive by, or camping the nite?


----------



## daboys (Jun 8, 2008)

Man, I was about ready to read that thing for the 4th time thinkin I kept missin something. Probably drive down for the day on Sat.


----------



## walking dude (Jun 8, 2008)

also, my daughter and son in law may be there also, so if you have extended family, they are more than welcome


----------



## walking dude (Jun 8, 2008)

If you had of, you would of seen that i edited the post..................heheehe


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey folks - I won't be able to attend but was looking into the campsite layout. Not sure if there's a link already posted but ... here's one to the campground:

http://www2.mvr.usace.army.mil/Saylo...Campground.cfm

Sounds like a great time, Buzz and Steve. Ya'll represent SMF proud in the magazine!


----------



## walking dude (Jun 8, 2008)

thankx laurel, MUCH thankx..............

the sites we have open AT THIS MOMENT, are 71,73,75,76,77, and 78 in the C loop

All these sites, have 30 amp breakers for you folks with RV's


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 8, 2008)

TOT pm'ed me, he's a drive down sat only, will let us know if he decides to stay a nite.


----------



## coyote (Jun 8, 2008)

sounds exciting..to bad you all are so far away..


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 8, 2008)

Sumo did a check on airfare........$249 round trip into DesMoines.....heckofalot cheaper than driving.......We'd be glad to have anybody that is interested!


----------



## walking dude (Jun 8, 2008)

LOLOL coyote...........its YOU thats so far away............LMAO


----------



## allen (Jun 8, 2008)

I Live in Sioux City, Ia. What are the dates and what do I need to bring along, U let me know now and I'll let u know soon, 5th Wheel camper or tent, let me know


----------



## daboys (Jun 8, 2008)

Yep, make it look like I can't read lol.


----------



## walking dude (Jun 8, 2008)

allen..........read post #31........all the info is in thats post........lolol

should of started a new thread with the CONCRETE info..........


----------



## fireguy (Jun 8, 2008)

hey all, wish I could make it to meet you fine folks, but have prior arrangements.... look fwd to hearing about it though and hopefully seeing some pics... as long as dude keeps his shirt on in them!!! lol


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 8, 2008)

CAN I GET AN AMEN, BROTHAS!!??


----------



## walking dude (Jun 8, 2008)

ah now..........whats wrong with this svelte body..........come on folks, you ALL wish you either had one, OR have one............heheehhee


----------



## fireguy (Jun 8, 2008)

oh boy...i cant stop laughing


----------



## coyote (Jun 8, 2008)

true,sadly true.lol
 one needs to be planned  in this area..we got the peppers and the tequila....I even have an ole tune some might remember ...platters..smoke gets in yer eyes..


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 9, 2008)

Only if you could have seen him walking into Scheels yesterday


----------



## porkpuller (Jun 9, 2008)

I would love to join you fellas as we do tons of camping but that is the weekend we are visiting our friends in Akron, Ohio.   I will have to pass this time!


----------



## walking dude (Jun 10, 2008)

bump..........

We really need to get this thing nailed down by tomorrow


----------



## cage (Jun 11, 2008)

Have you looked into one of the group sites?  These sites have multiple electric hookups (like 15), up to 28 vehicles and 84 people.
*PRAIRIE FLOWER RECREATION AREA (IA), SAYLORVILLE LAKE, IA*


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 11, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!  We got another Iowegian I didn't know about!!

hiya cage!.....U gonna try to make it to the get together?.......or at least stop by?

Eric


----------



## cage (Jun 11, 2008)

A buddy and I are thinking about it. We will be doing some cooking the weekend before for a friends fireworks party. I will have to check with him to see what is going on that weekend.  I haven't done a lot of posting on the site, but do a lot of reading. I will also have to check with the wife, she always likes to get out of the house.


----------



## jmcrabb (Jun 11, 2008)

If I'm around, I may stop by Saturday sometime.  Sounds like fun!

Jim


----------



## walking dude (Jun 11, 2008)

cage, yes we did..........they are all booked up that weekend


----------



## teeotee (Jun 11, 2008)

Prob won't be able to make it now. The wife and kids have decided they want to go to the Dells that weekend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . 

Is about the only chance we have between baseball getting over and football camps and 2 a days starting. 

Have one or six for me won't ya !!!!


----------



## cage (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Pr...9&parkId=73356   At the prairie flower area they have 5 or 6 group areas available. I beleive they are just up the road from Cheery Glen.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 12, 2008)

only one site loop has shade, and they are all booked up. Dude and i spent an 18 pack checken it out last saterday


----------



## walking dude (Jun 12, 2008)

cage..........like buzz said.......and like i posted RIGHT after your post.....we been there done that..........

so we checked cherry glen.........LOTS of shade, even better area than prarie flower..........prarie flower, like buzz said....NO SHADE........and VERY WINDY...........


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 13, 2008)

OK, we are reserved for 4 sites 71,73,75,77,  for fri july 25th and 26th. The sites we wanted have been reserved since may, but these are closer to the showerhouse/restrooms. we can put 1 camper 1 tent or 2 tents per site.


http://www2.mvr.usace.army.mil/Saylo...Campground.cfm


----------



## smokernewbee (Jun 13, 2008)

I w ill have to try and juggle my schedule a bit being aa manager of a restraunt  makes weekends tough but i hope to make it.


----------

